# Lower Back Pain After Deadlift/Rack Pull



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Everytime I do deadlifts or rack pulls when going really heavy I get lower back pain for about 10 minutes after my worktout but once am showered changed and out the gym it goes?

Is this normal, am not too sure if its a kind of just pain you get after going heavy

But after finishing the movements I bend over and feel it in my lower back after the shower am ok


----------



## Josh1436114527 (Apr 3, 2007)

ye i also get a sore chest when i work that and my bicep are somtimes sore after doing curls


----------



## Josh1436114527 (Apr 3, 2007)

but seriously your probly just getting lower back pumps


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

yup lower back pumps, I get em real bad after deads and can hardly stand.

learn to love it.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

thats what I was thinking lower back pumps because after walking out the gym am standing straight up chest out as if am locking out a deadlift lol

I think its taurine that prevents them?


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

I really Suffer from lower back ache/pumps when doing deads. Did them today and I couldn't walk afterwards, real intense pump/pain, takes 5-10 mintues for it to go :-(


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Was going to say is it pump(feelslike lower back is swolen going to burst lol)

If so OK

IF actually other pain try lowering weight & upping reps concentrating on form


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

joshnow said:


> perhaps consider adding in some good mornings or back extensions and see what effect it has on the lower back, it may be that your lower back is a bit weaker than the rest of the back and needs a bit of isolation to bring it up to progress further on the rack pulls.


Ive never done good mornings, but anno my lower back was a weak link a while ago but with the weight and hardcore deadlifting/rack pulls I would think its up to scratch now I hardly ever do back extensions but will incorporate them into my workout every week



BodyBuilding101 said:


> I really Suffer from lower back ache/pumps when doing deads. Did them today and I couldn't walk afterwards, real intense pump/pain, takes 5-10 mintues for it to go :-(


Thats the same as me I get it every week and its annoying a find it hard to get my socks off when getting changed lol

@xpower: Its quite hard to describe but say when doing biceps after a hardcore workout your biceps get pumped and everytime you move them their a bit sore its like that...

Forms pretty bang on but will try and take a video next time


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Rq355 said:


> Ive never done good mornings, but anno my lower back was a weak link a while ago but with the weight and hardcore deadlifting/rack pulls I would think its up to scratch now I hardly ever do back extensions but will incorporate them into my workout every week
> 
> Thats the same as me I get it every week and its annoying a find it hard to get my socks off when getting changed lol
> 
> ...


 Sounds like muscle pump then.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

xpower said:


> Sounds like muscle pump then.


that will be it, Do you know if taurine counteracts this I read it when people take var which I plan to do soon that lower back pumps are unbearable and to take taurine to reduce/stop it


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Taurine & essential salts should help.

having said that,if on sometimes ya just have to put up with them


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

xpower said:


> Sounds like muscle pump then.


that will be it, Do you know if taurine counteracts this I read it when people take var which I plan to do soon that lower back pumps are unbearable and to take taurine to reduce/stop it

thanks will see when am on how I get on


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Its very hard to put up with a pump that cripples you 

i mean after deads my lower back feels 'numb'....i've always had a weak lower back i think...as i can do lat pull-downs and rows without any problems at all...im going to work harder on my lower back to see if it helps...

Plus i've injured my lower back before so part of it may be due to that....though rest of the time im fine


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Its very hard to put up with a pump that cripples you
> 
> i mean after deads my lower back feels 'numb'....i've always had a weak lower back i think...as i can do lat pull-downs and rows without any problems at all...im going to work harder on my lower back to see if it helps...
> 
> Plus i've injured my lower back before so part of it may be due to that....though rest of the time im fine


 Very true.

after back day n leg day I'm like a fecking cripple lol


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Right now if i someone was trapped under a car or something, id have to tell them to come back tomorrow if they wanted my help  thats how i feel after deads and leg training.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

theres nothing like a good old leg day with some deep heavy squats!!!!



BodyBuilding101 said:


> Right now if i someone was trapped under a car or something, id have to tell them to come back tomorrow if they wanted my help  thats how i feel after deads and leg training.


Im with you on that one lol


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Lunges get me more so than squats. Very stiff the day after!


----------

